
The Dangers of Self-Medicating for Covid-19 and Exposure to Household Poisons - Kaibeezy
https://inside.upmc.com/the-dangers-of-self-medicating-for-covid-19-and-exposure-to-household-poisons/
======
Kaibeezy
Info from Pittsburg Poison Center, home of Mr. Yuk.
[https://www.upmc.com/services/poison-
center](https://www.upmc.com/services/poison-center)

 _... it is critical that people understand that intentionally administering
cleaners or disinfectants, whether intravenously, by mouth, or inhalation, is
incredibly dangerous. The reason these agents work to kill viruses and
bacteria is that they are caustic to all living cells and organisms. They
would not differentiate healthy human cells from viruses in the body and the
overall effect would be incredible injury and damage ..._

I mean, it should go without saying.

~~~
samizdis
> I mean, it should go without saying.

Yes, but I'm attracted to the idea of a T-shirt with the quote: _intentionally
administering cleaners or disinfectants, whether intravenously, by mouth, or
inhalation, is incredibly dangerous_

Maybe as part of a series, _Mottos for modern times_.

~~~
Kaibeezy
Right there among...

 _Alas, the Madonna does not function._

and

 _My hovercraft is full of eels._

and

 _P.W. Botha to the white courtesy telephone, please._

